# Air powered hit and miss



## wes (Feb 19, 2010)

I saw an air powered, Hit and miss govered steam engine at a resent show. The man had built it of the top of his head. I was wondering if any one had any plans along the same lines.

Thanks, 
Wes


----------



## black85vette (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes. Go to the download section. Chuck Fellows did one and then Brian Rupnow made some changes to it and drew up some plans. You can build it as a regular engine or with the hit-miss mechanism.

Chuck's is Hit n Miss on page 8 and Brian's version is on page 10.

I built Brian's version with a few of my own changes. Well done set of plans.


----------



## wes (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank a lot! This will be a great show engine.


----------



## black85vette (Feb 19, 2010)

Be sure and do a build thread with lots of pics. th_wwp


----------



## wes (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll try to do that. Thanks.

Wes


----------

